# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: شماره سوم مجله برنامه نویس منتشر شد!

## علیرضا مداح

سلام دوستان عزیز،
اینجانب مفتخرم تا انتشار شماره ی سوم مجله برنامه نویس را به که با تلاش روز افزون تنی چند از کاربران و مسئولین سایت تهیه شده است، به اطلاع شما کاربران گرامی برسانم،
لینک دانلود:
https://barnamenevis.org/downlo...?do=file&id=35

باسپاس،/

----------

